# Clearance delay - shipment requires a commercial invoice?



## 01SVTvert (Jun 3, 2015)

Waiting on an Ocean 1 direct from Steinhart. Delivery was scheduled for tomorrow but a "clearance delay" just popped up. Anyone know what that's means? The only reason I am concerned is the other line that states "shipment requires a commercial invoice". 

Any input would be appreciated. Hoping this is just customs and I only lose a day. 

Thanks

EDIT. I just saw the other thread about possible missing papers and after calling fedex it looks like they will be calling me Monday to confirm the package is missing the proper paperwork.

FYI the watch is in the U.S. and is currently in TN, unlike the other thread where the watch has not left Germany (I believe).

UPDATE POST #7. FedEx "found" the required paperwork. Judging from the number of people having this problem I am guessing that fedex is the root of the problem, possibly a new person in the process? Steinhart did not need to do anything. I was told by phone that the proper paperwork was with the box, she even knew it was an "automatic watch".


----------



## Tollers (Jun 21, 2015)

Mine was due tomorrow too, but checked the tracking and exactly the same issue as you. Please do let us know what happens next.


----------



## Mule Team 6 (Jul 30, 2014)

The other thread is probably mine (I assume.) I am going to be patient, I think everything will work itself out. Good luck.


----------



## GenericWatcher (Jun 5, 2015)

Sometimes when people (and companies) ship internationally they forget to include a commercial invoice which is required for customs. Usually this is resolved by calling the courier and they will give you an e-mail address to send a copy of the invoice to. I live in Saudi Arabia so I ship items to me frequently (Fedex and DHL) and so I have dealt with that particular issue quite a few times.


----------



## Tollers (Jun 21, 2015)

GenericWatcher said:


> Sometimes when people (and companies) ship internationally they forget to include a commercial invoice which is required for customs. Usually this is resolved by calling the courier and they will give you an e-mail address to send a copy of the invoice to. I live in Saudi Arabia so I ship items to me frequently (Fedex and DHL) and so I have dealt with that particular issue quite a few times.


yup. Checked my tracking this morning and the problem seems to have disappeared and it's at my local FedEx. Fingers crossed it will arrive today without drama.


----------



## bih115 (Jun 12, 2015)

Mine was scheduled to be delivered today by 10:30AM EST (it's 10:10 now), but I saw the Clearance Delay "!" last night. Still see it now, but no other message other than that. It does say that it's in a FedEx facility basically a few towns over. Not sure if this will solve itself, as I have not received any other kind of notification(s). We'll see!

Update - after contacting FedEx, it looks like it'll be held in a customs delay until Steinhart contacts them and sorts this out. Just shot an email over to their 'aftersale' email. Considering they didn't respond to my other 2-3 emails, I'm not very hopeful. Time to play the waiting game.

Another Update - I decided to be impatient and called FedEx (1.800.Go.FedEx (1.800.463.3339), just say "Clearance Delay" when asked what the call is about). Apparently Steinhart already called them and took care of everything, now it's just a matter of waiting for customs to let go of the package and then ship it. For anyone in this type of a situation, just call and find out if YOU need to do any thing.


----------



## 01SVTvert (Jun 3, 2015)

Update: Fedex called me and stated that the package has the correct paperwork after all. Hopefully only a one day delay. It sounds like the commercial invoice is not required and just the paperwork that was included is sufficient.


----------



## Tollers (Jun 21, 2015)

Tollers said:


> yup. Checked my tracking this morning and the problem seems to have disappeared and it's at my local FedEx. Fingers crossed it will arrive today without drama.


LOL. Comedy of errors for me. Fedex non-delivery due to incorrect address.


----------



## Tollers (Jun 21, 2015)

Tollers said:


> LOL. Comedy of errors for me. Fedex non-delivery due to incorrect address.


Update for reference:

I called fedex. The delivery address was in fact not wrong, but apparently after it was released by customs, whilst out for delivery fedex got a call saying it shouldn't have been cleared. Delivery was halted and the package returned to customs in Memphis. Fedex inform me that it has since been cleared and should now head back to me in next few days. We will see


----------



## bih115 (Jun 12, 2015)

Tollers said:


> Update for reference:
> 
> I called fedex. The delivery address was in fact not wrong, but apparently after it was released by customs, whilst out for delivery fedex got a call saying it shouldn't have been cleared. Delivery was halted and the package returned to customs in Memphis. Fedex inform me that it has since been cleared and should now head back to me in next few days. We will see


What a bunch of garbage that is, sorry you have to go through this. Mine arrived this morning after being cleared yesterday right before midnight, and I'm up in NH. Hopefully you get yours this week!


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Uh Oh. Saw this on Steinharts home page today. 
Dear Customers,

Due to a staff shortages, the processing of orders and inquiries is currently on a very large delay. We kindly ask you to accept our apologies an very much hope for your understanding and patience while we work on a solution.

I think this might have something to due with all the troubles.


----------



## Tollers (Jun 21, 2015)

bih115 said:


> What a bunch of garbage that is, sorry you have to go through this. Mine arrived this morning after being cleared yesterday right before midnight, and I'm up in NH. Hopefully you get yours this week!


Ah. It will turn out fine in the end. It's just annoying, thats all!


----------



## Dregh (Oct 18, 2014)

eroc said:


> Uh Oh. Saw this on Steinharts home page today.
> Dear Customers,
> 
> Due to a staff shortages, the processing of orders and inquiries is currently on a very large delay. We kindly ask you to accept our apologies an very much hope for your understanding and patience while we work on a solution.
> ...


I've been going insane trying to get ahold of anyone at steinhart, as I've waited 3 weeks since my order with no word of what's going on.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Exactly, it will turn out fine in the end, always does.......!



Tollers said:


> Ah. It will turn out fine in the end. It's just annoying, thats all!


----------



## Mr Plow (Jan 8, 2014)

Let's all just be thankful it's not August when it seems ALL of Germany goes on holiday! Imagine the staff shortages at that time of year...


----------

